# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  لقاء ماتع مع زوجة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله.

## صالح بن محمد العمودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمفي أحد المنتديات كان هذا اللقاء الممتع مع هذه الزوجة الكريمة أحببت نقله لكم


س: هل يوجد تغير في همة الشيخ في العلم والدعوة والعبادة بين شبابه وشيخوخته رحمه الله ؟
ج : لم أجد أي نقص أو ضعف في همة الشيخ رحمه الله في العلم والدعوة والعبادة مع تقدمه في العمر ولكن على العكس فقد كانت مشاغله رحمه الله تزداد مع مرور الوقت كما هو الحال في عبادته ودعوته حتى أنه رحمه الله في شدة مرضه لم يفرط بلحظة واحدة دون ذكر أو عبادة أو تدريس أو توجيه .


..*..*..*..*..

س: أغرب ما رأيتي من الشيخ رحمه الله في حياته ؟

ج: لقد كانت حياته رحمه الله مثالاً يحتذى ومما يعجب له الإنسان صبره وهمته رحمه الله في طلب العلم ثم صبره وهمته في التعليم ونشر العلم الشرعي وكذلك فيه رحمه الله زهداً وورعاً ربما يستغربه من لا يعرف الشيخ رحمه الله عن قرب .


..*..*..*..*..

س: كيف يتعامل الشيخ رحمه الله مع أولاده في حياتهم الخاصة ؟

ج: كان تعامله رحمه الله مع أبناءه وبناته ينقسم إلى مرحلتين الأولى مرحلة الطفولة والصبا وفيها يحرص رحمه الله على رعايتهم والقرب منهم ثم متابعة تحصيلهم العلمي بعد التحاقهم بالمدارس كما يحرص رحمه الله في هذه المرحلة على توجيههم وإرشادهم وغرس بعضاً من مبادئ الدين الإسلامي في نفوسهم فكان مثلاً يصطحب الأولاد معه إلى المسجد لأداء بعض الفروض وكان رحمه الله يشجعهم على صيام بعضاً من أيام رمضان دون أن يرى في ذلك مشقة عليهم بالإضافة إلى تشجيعهم على حفظ قصار السور ويكافئهم على ذلك .
أما المرحلة الثانية فهي مرحلة الشباب والنضج فكان رحمه الله في هذه المرحلة شديداً فيما يتعلق بتأدية الواجبات الدينية حريصاً على تأديبهم ومحاسبتهم في حالة التقصير وكان يتبع في ذلك التوجيه باللين وإذا تطلب الأمر أكثر من ذلك فإنه لا يتردد في اتخاذ ما يرى بأنه كافياً لتعديل الخطأ وتقويم الأبناء ، إضافة إلى ذلك كان رحمه الله يضع كامل ثقته في أبناءه ويترك لهم بعض الأمور ليتعودوا على الاعتماد على أنفسهم كما كان رحمه الله يحثهم دائماً على البر والصلة وكان يتفقدهم في ذلك .


..*..*..*..*..
س: لماذا لم يكن الشيخ رحمه الله يحني لحيته ؟

ج: ربما لم يكن لديه الوقت لتعهد لحيته بالحناء وأظن أنني سمعته رحمه الله يقول مثل ذلك .


..*..*..*..*..

س: متى يشتد غضب الشيخ رحمه الله وكيف كان يتعامل مع غضبك ؟

ج: يشتد غضبه رحمه الله إذا انتهكت حرمات الله ، وكان يتعامل مع غضبي على أحد الأبناء مثلاً بتهدئتي وتقديم النصيحة للمخطئ وفي العموم كان الشيخ رحمه الله هادئاً لا يغضب بسرعة كما أنه رحمه الله إذا غضب فإنه سرعان ما يزول غضبه وهذه نعمة من الله سبحانه وتعالى كنت أغبطه عليها .


..*..*..*..*..

س: كيف كان يقوم الشيخ رحمه الله من نومه ؟ هل يضع منبهاً أم يطلب من أحد إيقاظه ؟

ج: كان رحمه الله يعتمد على الله ثمّ على المنبه وعلينا في إيقاظه وفي الغالب كان رحمه الله ينهض من نومه قبل المنبه وقبل أن أقوم بإيقاظه .


..*..*..*..*..

س: هل كان الشيخ يجدد ملابسه كل موسم ؟ وهل يشتري للعيد ثوباً جديداً ؟ وماذا يفعل بملابسه القديمة رحمه الله ؟

ج: لا يرتبط تجديد الشيخ رحمه الله لملابسه بالمواسم ولكن يعتمد رحمه الله على زوجته في ذلك فكنت إذا رأيت أنه بحاجة إلى تغيير أو تجديد ملابسه كنت أقوم بذلك ، وكان رحمه الله يحرص على أن يلبس أحسن ملابسه في الأعياد وفي يوم الجمعة. أما ملابسه القديمة فكنت أنظفها ثم أدفعها لمن يستفيد منها .


..*..*..*..*..

س: كيف كان برنامج الشيخ رحمه الله مع أهله ؟ وبماذا كان يشغل اجتماعه معكم؟

ج: كان برنامج الشيخ رحمه الله مشغولاً ومليئاً طوال اليوم ولكن رحمه الله كان طوال بقاءه في المنزل يجلس في مكتبته ويترك الباب مفتوحاً فمن رغب من أبناءه في الدخول والاستئناس بالحديث معه أو طلب الفتوى أو الاستشارة دخل بشرط عدم الإطالة لأننا نراه مشغولاً كما كان يحرص على تناول طعام الغداء مع أفراد الأسرة مجتمعين وكان يتخلل ذلك طرح بعض الأسئلة عليه رحمه الله أو تناول بعض شؤون الأسرة أو ممازحة بعض أبناءه وبناته الصغار مع ملاحظة أنه رحمه الله كان يستغل وقت الغداء للرد على طالبي الفتوى وكان يرد مرة على الهاتف ومرة يتوجه لنا بالحديث وكنا نعترض على ذلك ولكنه يرد بالقول مرة للهاتف ومرة لكم وفي ذلك عدل .


..*..*..*..*..

س: هل كان الشيخ رحمه الله يخرج مع العائلة للتنزه في الخارج ؟

ج: نعم كان للعائلة رحلة أسبوعية وهي يوم الجمعة بعد الصلاة حيث نخرج إلى منطقة برية قريبة ونتناول طعام الغداء وكان يستغل ذلك الوقت في مشاركة أبناءه في بعض المسابقات كالجري وحل الألغاز وكان يصطحب معه بندقية صغيرة حيث يتبارى مع أبناءه على الرماية وغير ذلك .


..*..*..*..*..

س: كيف كان صيام الشيخ رحمه الله طوال العام ؟

ج: كان الشيخ رحمه الله طوال عمره يداوم على صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر وست من شوال وعشر ذي الحجة ويوم عاشوراء.


..*..*..*..*..

س: لماذا كان الشيخ رحمه الله لا يكلم النساء مباشرة في سؤال على الهاتف ؟
ج: لا أدري ولكن ربما رحمه الله أنه رأى من غير المصلحة أن يظهر صوت المرأة السائلة ، أما النساء التي تطلب الفتوى بالهاتف الخاص فكان رحمه الله يرد عليهن ويقضي حاجاتهن .


..*..*..*..*..

س: كيف كان الشيخ رحمه الله يختار أسماء أولاده ؟

ج: كان يختار بعض الأسماء مثل عبد الله وعبد الرحمن وكان يترك البقية شورى بيننا وكنا نختار الاسم ثم نعرضه عليه فيوافق أو يطلب اختيار اسم آخر.


..*..*..*..*..

س: ما هي الأشياء التي كانت تفرح الشيخ رحمه الله ؟

ج: مما لا شك فيه أن الشيخ رحمه الله كان يزداد سعادة عندما يرى عزاً للإسلام والمسلمين أما سعادته في منزله فكانت تتجلى في جلساته مع أبناءه كباراً وصغاراً وبعد ذلك كنت تلحظ علامة السعادة والفرح عند استقباله لأحفاده فكان رحمه الله يفتح بشته ثم يدخلهم ويبدأ بالسؤال عنهم ثم يفتح بشته ويكرر ذلك عدة مرات بعدها يأخذهم إلى مكتبته وكان يحتفظ بها بنوع معين من الحلوى كنا نحرص على ألا يجدوه إلا عنده رحمه الله فيعطيهم منها وكانوا يسمونها حلاوة أبوي كما كان رحمه الله برغم مشاغله يعودهم في منازلهم إذا سمع بمرض أحدهم وكذلك يذهب لزيارتهم في المستشفى إن كانوا هناك وكان لذلك أكبر الأثر في نفوس الأحفاد وآبائهم وأمهاتهم .


..*..*..*..*..

س: كم عدد أبناء الشيخ رحمه الله الذكور والإناث ؟

ج: عدد الذكور من أبناء الشيخ رحمه الله خمسة .
عدد الإناث من أبناء الشيخ رحمه الله ثلاث .


..*..*..*..*..

س: مَن أقرب أبناء الشيخ رحمه الله إلى قلبه من الأبناء والبنات .؟
ج: كان رحمه الله يقوم بتربية أبناءه على العدل في كل شيء كبير الأمور وصغيرها وإذا كان يرى تميزاً في أحد أبناءه عن البقية فإنه لا يمكن أن يصرح بذلك لأن من غير العدل الذي يحرص رحمه الله على توخيه في أمور أبسط من ذلك فما بالكم في ذلك.

..*..*..*..*..

س: مَن أشد أبناءه تأثراً بفقده ؟

ج: كلهم كانوا متأثرين والحقيقة أنني كنت أشعر بأننا لسنا الوحيدين الذين فقدناه ولكن كان رحمه الله والداً للجميع فكان فقده صدمة للمسلمين في كل أنحاء الأرض.


..*..*..*..*..

س: مَن أصغر أبناءه وكم عمره ؟

ج: أصغرهم بنت عمرها 21 سنة .


..*..*..*..*..

س: سؤال عن خطوات الشيخ في بداية مشواره في طلب العلم ودور أمنا الغالية في مساعدته ؟

ج: كان الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى قد تولى التدريس في الجامع الكبير بعنيزة خلفاً لشيخه عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي رحمهما الله تعالى قبل اقتراني به ولكن ما زال رغم ذلك يعتبر نفسه في مرحلة طلب العلم أما مساعدتي له فكانت في عدم إشغاله عن التفرغ لطلب العلم ونشره حيث أقوم على خدمته وتوفير كل ما يحتاجه ويعينه على طلب العلم وكذلك متابعة الأبناء والقيام عليهم إلا فيما يتعلق بالأشياء التي تتطلب إخباره عنها ليتدخل في التوجيه والحل .


..*..*..*..*..

س: كيف كان رحمه الله يوفق بين الدعوة التي أخذت جل وقته وبين مسؤلياته والتزاماته الأسرية والاجتماعية ؟

ج: كان رحمه الله ينظم وقته ويهتم بذلك كثيراً فلتدريس والفتوى والدعوة وقت وللعبادة أوقات وللأسرة والأبناء وقت وكذلك للالتزامات العائلية وصلة الرحم أيضاً وقت وكان رحمه الله عندما لا يستطيع الوفاء بالالتزامات الأسرية حضورياً كان يحرص على المشاركة حتى ولو هاتفياً .


..*..*..*..*..

س: ما كانت سياسة الشيخ رحمه الله التربوية في تعليم وتوجيه أبناءه ؟

ج: نظرته وسياسته في تربية أبناءه سبق التطرق لها أما ما يتعلق بالتعليم فكان رحمه الله لا يجبر أبناؤه على تخصصات بعينها بل كان يستشيرهم بذلك وما أدل على ذلك من كون أبناءه قد تخرجوا من كليات مختلفة منها الكليات العلمية والكليات الشرعية والكليات العسكرية.

..*..*..*..*..

س: بحكم عمل الشيخ وارتباطاته فإنه لا بد أن يتغيب عن بيته وأسرته فما دوركم حفظكم الله في هذا الأمر وكيف كنت تغطين فراغ الشيخ رحمه الله في حياة أبناءه ؟

ج: حتى لو تغيب رحمه الله عن المنزل سواءً في ارتباطاته العلمية والتدريسية داخل عنيزة أو إذا كان مسافراً كان رحمه الله متابعاً لأبنائه حتى ولو لم يكن موجوداً بالمنزل وذلك بالسؤال عنهم هاتفياً وكذلك بتفقدهم عند عودته ودوري لا يذكر فقد كان حسه معنا دائماً وفي العموم كنت أشعر الأبناء بأن والدهم مسؤولياته كبيره وأعمال كثيرة وأصبرهم بذلك وكان رحمه الله يعوضهم عن ذلك حال عودته.


..*..*..*..*..

س: كيف كان الشيخ رحمه الله يتعبد في بيته ؟

ج: كان يحرص رحمه الله على تأدية السنن الرواتب في المنزل إلا في حدود ضيقة وكان رحمه الله تعالى يقوم آخر الليل ليصلي ما تيسر ثم يوتر قبل الفجر إضافة إلى الذكر والاستغفار الذي لا ينقطع .

..*..*..*..*..

س: كيف كان برنامج الشيخ اليومي ومتى كان وقت نومه رحمه الله واستيقاظه ، وقت الغداء ، وقت العشاء ، وقت الفطور ؟
ج: ينهض الشيخ رحمه الله من نومه آخر الليل فيصلي ما شاء الله ثم يوتر قبل أذان الفجر وبعد الأذان يصلي راتبة الفجر ويوقظ أهل بيته لأداء الصلاة ثم يذهب لأداء صلاة الفجر وبعدها يعود ثم يبقى في فناء المنزل لقراءة أوراده وما تيسر من القرآن الكريم حتى قرب طلوع الشمس بعدها يخلد للنوم حتى حوالي الثامنة صباحاً وذلك في الأيام التي لا يكون مرتبطاً بها في التدريس بالجامعة بعدها يتناول طعام الإفطار ويبدأ بإنهاء أعماله وقراءاته ومطالعاته في مكتبته بالمنزل يتخلل ذلك أداءه رحمه الله لسنة الضحى حتى أذان الظهر وبعد أداء صلاة الظهر يعود للمنزل لتناول طعام الغداء مع الأبناء في الواحدة والنصف ويتلقى مكالمات الهاتف ويرد على أسئلة المتصلين حتى قبل العصر بحوالي عشرين دقيقة بعدها يخلد للراحة لمدة ربع ساعة أو ربما أقل من ذلك حتى أذان صلاة العصر فيذهب للصلاة ويبقى بالجامع لقضاء حاجات الناس الذين يتوافدون للجامع لمعرفتهم أن الشيخ رحمه الله يبقى بعد صلاة العصر للنظر في حاجاتهم وفتاواهم ثم يعود قبل المغرب إلى مكتبته للمطالعة حتى المغرب ليخرج بعدها للصلاة ثم يجلس للدرس اليومي بجامعه رحمه الله حتى بعد العشاء يعود بعدها غالباً للمنزل فيتناول عشاءً خفيفاً ثم يعود للمكتبة وفي بعض الأحيان يكون مرتبطاً بإلقاء محاضرات عبر الهاتف إلى مناطق خارج المملكة وهذا البرنامج هو السائد طوال العام إلا أنه يختلف في المواسم مثل رمضان أو الحج وكذلك في الأجازات الصيفية كما أن للشيخ رحمه الله ارتباطات ليست يومية وإنما لقاءات أسبوعية وهي إما أن تكون في المنزل أو خارجه مثل لقاءاته رحمه الله كل ليلة أربعاء في المنزل مع القضاة وكذلك له لقاءات مع الخطباء وأساتذة الجامعة ورجال الحسبة وغير ذلك حتى الحادية عشر أو الثانية عشر ثم يخلد بعدها للنوم .


..*..*..*..*..

س: ما هو برنامج الشيخ رحمه الله في رمضان خاصة بعد الفطور ؟

ج: الشيخ رحمه الله في رمضان له برنامج مختلف حيث يقضي معظم الوقت في الجامع لقراءة القرآن الكريم وقضاء حوائج الناس وكان رحمه الله يستقبل الفقراء وبعض طلبة العلم طوال الشهر الكريم في المنزل يتناول معهم طعام الإفطار وبعد صلاة المغرب يعودون لتناول طعام العشاء وكان يستغل ذلك الوقت للرد على الفتاوى عبر الهاتف وكذلك يحضر إلى المنزل الكثير من الناس إما للسلام على الشيخ رحمه الله أو لطلب الفتوى .


..*..*..*..*..

س: أين يحب أن يقضي الشيخ رحمه الله وقت الراحة ؟

ج: ليس للشيخ رحمه الله وقت للراحة بالمعنى المعروف فالشيخ رحمه الله طوال وقته مشغول حتى أنه إذا أراد الجلوس معنا في بعض الأوقات فإن الهاتف يأخذه ويقتطع من وقته جزءاً طويلاً فكان رحمه الله راحته في نشر العلم وقضاء حوائج الناس والفتوى .


..*..*..*..*..

س: كم ساعة كان ينام الشيخ رحمه الله ؟

ج: كان نومه المتصل لا يتعدى ثلاث إلى أربع ساعات ومجموع ساعات نومه رحمه الله لا تتعدى ست ساعات يومياً .

..*..*..*..*..

س: مَن مِن طلاب الشيخ رحمه الله كان يثني عليه ويديم ذكره ويسعد بزيارته ؟

ج: كان ينظر رحمه الله إلى طلابه وكأنهم أبناؤه وكان لا يخص أحدهم بالثناء وإنما يرى أنهم سواسية كما كان رحمه الله يستقبلهم في منزله ويشاركهم في مناسباتهم ويعينهم ويدعمهم عند الحاجة كما كان رحمه الله يشاركهم في رحلات واجتماعات دورية .


..*..*..*..*..

س: كيف كانت أسرة الشيخ رحمه الله تتعامل مع زهد الشيخ وورعه ؟

ج: كنا نرى أنه رحمه الله قدوة في كل شيء وكنا نكبر زهده وورعه بل كان ذلك مما يبعث فينا الراحة والطمأنينة حيث أنه رحمه الله لا يحب التكلف ولا يريد من حوله أن يكونوا متكلفين بل كان بسيطاً يحب اليسر في كل أموره .


..*..*..*..*..
س: هل بكى الشيخ رحمه الله عند وفاة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله ؟

ج: كان تأثره كبيراً عند وفاة شيخه عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى وقد لمس جميع من حوله من الناس مدى تأثره رحمهما الله وجمعنا بهم في جنات النعيم .


..*..*..*..*..

س: هل سافر الشيخ يوماً لغير العلم وإلى أين ؟

ج: لا لم يسافر أي سفر لغير العلم فكان مثلاً يسافر إلى مكة المكرمة للعمرة ثم تجده يحدد مواعيد للدروس بالحرم ويسافر مثلاً للرياض أو الطائف لحضور اجتماع هيئة كبار العلماء ثم تجده يحدد مواعيد للدروس في أحد المساجد ومواعيد للمحاضرات وهكذا .


..*..*..*..*..

س: ما هي مظاهر كرم الشيخ رحمه الله مع المحتاجين ؟

ج: كنا نلمس اهتمامه رحمه الله بالمحتاجين سواءً البعيدين أو القريبين فكان مثلاً يتفقد المحتاجين من أسرته وأقاربه ويساعدهم ويقضي حاجاتهم كما كان رحمه الله يهتم كثيرا بجيرانه من ذو الحاجات فكان يساعدهم بكل ما يحتاجونه بل يزورهم ويواسيهم في همومهم ويشاركهم في مناسباتهم وأفراحهم .


..*..*..*..*..

س: ما تعلمت من الشيخ رحمه الله ؟ وهل تعلمت أمور الفتوى ؟ هل أفتيتي في يوماً ما ؟

ج: تعلمت من الشيخ رحمه الله كل شيء يتعلق بأمور الحياة سواءً من الناحية الاجتماعية أو الشرعية، أما أمور الفتوى فلم أكن أتجرأ على ذلك ولكن كنت أعرض ما أتلقاه من أسئلة عليه رحمه الله ثم انقل فتاواه وإجاباته إلى السائلين .


..*..*..*..*..

س: قبل وفاته رحمه الله بماذا أوصى أحبته وأهل بيته ؟

ج: الشيخ رحمه الله لم يوص قبل وفاته مباشرة ولكن كان رحمه الله طوال حياتنا معه وطوال حياته رحمه الله مع الناس كان يوصيهم ويوجههم إلى ما ينفعهم في دينهم ودنياهم .


..*..*..*..*..

س: نريد منك نصيحة لزوجات الدعاة وطلاب العلم ؟

ج: أن يحفظن أزواجهن في السر والعلن وأن يعملن على تهيئة الظروف المناسبة لمواصلة أزواجهن أداء واجباتهم الدعوية والعلمية ، كما أحثهن بأن لا يجزعن من كثرة انشغال أزواجهن بالرحلات والمطالعة والقراءة وغير ذلك من أمور الدعوة لأنهن بإذن الله تعالى مشتركات في الأجر ومن جهز غازياً فقد غزا .

..*..*..*..*..

س: موقف طريف للشيخ رحمه الله مع أبناءه أو جيرانه ؟

ج: كان الشيخ رحمه الله بسيطاً مع أبناءه وجيرانه وجميع المحيطين به ومن الأشياء الجميلة والطريفة أن الشيخ كان رحمه الله يقوم بتسجيل أناشيد وتلاوات قصيرة لأبنائه وربما يكون معهم أحد أبناء الجيران على شريط كاسيت وكان رحمه الله يعيدها عليهم في جلساته معهم بعد أن يكبروا حتى أننا نحتفظ بهذه التسجيلات حتى الآن .


..*..*..*..*..

س: ما هو دأب الشيخ رحمه الله في استقبال ضيوفه ؟

ج كان رحمه الله يستقبل ضيوفه بكل ترحيب وبساطة فكان لا يتكلف لهم ولا يشعرهم بأنهم ضيوف وقل ما يمر يوماً دون أن يصطحب معه رحمه الله ضيوفاً إما للغداء أو للعشاء أو بين ذلك وكنا نفرح بضيوفه ونكرمهم .


..*..*..*..*..

س: ما هي نصيحتك لمن يعيثون في الأرض فساداً في مملكتنا الغالية ؟

ج: نسأل الله تعالى أن يحمي بلادنا وأن يديم علينا نعمة الأمن والأمان وقد كان الشيخ رحمه الله يردد بأنه لا يعلم على وجه الأرض بلداً تطبق الشريعة وتلتزم بالعقيدة الصحيحة مثل هذه البلاد كما كان رحمه الله يحث على معالجة الأمور بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة واللين دون العنف وما كان اللين في شيء إلا زانه ولا نزع من شيء إلا شانه .


..*..*..*..*..

س: طلب من الشيخ رحمه الله تعجبت منه وترددت في تنفيذه ؟

ج: قد يخفى على الجميع أنني كنت لا أحسن القراءة والكتابة بمعنى أنني لم أتلق تعليماً من أي نوع وبعد اقتراني بالشيخ رحمه الله كنت مهمومة ومنشغلة بخدمته وتوفير البيئة المناسبة والمريحة له لينطلق رحمه الله في طلب العلم والتعليم وبعد إنجاب أبنائنا انشغلت وتفرغت لتربيتهم إضافة إلى معاونتي ومعاضدتي للشيخ رحمه الله في حياته العلمية والعملية وبعد أن كبر الأولاد وبدأت أشغالي ومسئولياتي تقل نوعاً ما تفاجأت بأن الشيخ رحمه الله بدأ يشجعني ويحثني على الالتحاق بمدارس الكبيرات وقد ترددت في البداية ولكن ما لبثت أن قررت الالتحاق بالمدرسة وقد كان رحمه الله طوال فترة دراستي يتابع مستوى تحصيلي بل كان لا يرضى أن يوقع على كشف النتائج الخاص بي أحد من أبنائي بل يقول أنا من يوقع كل ما يخصك من الشؤون المدرسية وقد كانت فترة الدراسة فترة لا تنسى فيها من المواقف الرائعة والفوائد الجمة ما لا يمكن حصره .


..*..*..*..*..

س: ما نوع الهدايا التي يقدمها رحمه الله لك ولأبنائه والناس ؟

ج: طوال عمره رحمه الله لم يبخل على قريب ولا بعيد بكل ما يستطيع ولكن أعز الهدايا التي يقدمها لنا هي دعواته رحمه الله لي ولأبنائي التي أسأل الله تعالى أن يتقبلها ويكتبها في ميزان حسناته وأن يرزقني وأبناءه رحمه الله بره بعد وفاته إنه سميع مجيب .


..*..*..*..*..

س: سؤال من د. يوسف السعيد : هل كان الشيخ رحمه الله ينقل لك ما يحدث في المسجد من أحداث ظريفة ؟

ج: كان يذكر رحمه الله تعالى دائماً بعض المواقف التي يرى أنه من الملائم ذكرها لنا أما قصة الابن د.يوسف فربما أنه ذكرها لكن طول المدة وتقادم الوقت أدى إلى نسيانها .


..*..*..*..*..

س: الشيخ رحمه الله حينما كان يسافر للدعوة كيف تتعاملين معه ؟
ج: كنت أحثه وأشجعه وأسهل عليه وأوفر له ما يحتاجه وفي العموم كانت سفراته رحمه الله قليلة وكنت أرافقه في معظم رحلاته وسفراته ، أما السفر إلى خارج المملكة فلم يسافر رحمه الله إلا مرة واحدة وهي رحلته العلاجية إلى أمريكا والتي لم تستغرق إلا حوالي عشرة أيام وكنت أرافقه فيها.


..*..*..*..*..

س: ما هو تعامل الشيخ رحمه الله مع الانترنت في أول دخول لها بالمملكة ؟

ج: كان من المبادرين إلى الاستفادة من هذه الخدمة وتسخيرها لخدمة العلم الشرعي ونشره وما أدل على ذلك من عمله رحمه الله على إنشاء موقع له على الإنترنت يحوي جميع نتاجه العلمي والذي قامت ولله الحمد مؤسسته الخيرية بعد وفاته رحمه الله بتطويره والإشراف عليه .


..*..*..*..*..

س: متى اشترى الشيخ رحمه الله جهاز الرد الآلي ؟

ج: من الأشياء التي تخفى عن الكثيرين أن الشيخ رحمه الله كان مهتماً بكل ما يتعلق بالأجهزة والألكترونيات الحديثة بل أن هناك من يزوده بكل ما يستجد حتى أنك تجد عند الشيخ رحمه الله بعض الأجهزة التي ربما لم تنتشر في الأسواق ومن أمثلة هذه الأشياء ما يتعلق بالساعات الألكترونية وأجهزة تحديد القبلة وأجهزة التسجيل والهواتف الثابتة والنقالة وأجهزة تخزين المعلومات الصوتية وأجهزة الرد الآلي على الهاتف وغيرها وبناءً على ذلك فقد كان الشيخ رحمه الله من المبادرين لاقتناء جهاز الرد الآلي أول ما نزل إلى أسواق المملكة وكان رحمه الله يحتاجه كثيراً وكان يبرمجه ويسجل عليه الرسائل بنفسه خاصة في حالة سفره حيث يقوم بتغيير الرسائل المسجلة من أماكن إقامته وكان مرجعاً لنا في مثل هذه الأمور .


..*..*..*..*..

س: هل يشتري الشيخ رحمه الله الجرائد ؟ وكيف يعرف الشيخ الأخبار المحلية والعالمية ؟

ج: كانت تأتي إلى المنزل إحدى الجرائد المحلية بصورة إهداء وهي جريدة الجزيرة وكان رحمه الله يطلع عليها ويتصفحها إذا سمح وقته بذلك وربما طلب منا قص بعض المقالات أو الأخبار المهمة لأنه رحمه الله يحتفظ ببعض منها، كما كان يتزود بالأخبار عن طريق المذياع وخاصة في وقت الإفطار في الثامنة أو السابعة صباحاً حيث يستمع على إذاعة القرآن الكريم وإذاعة لندن كما كان يطيل الاستماع إلى التقارير الإذاعية في حالة وجود أخبار أو أحداث هامة .

..*..*..*..*..

س: كم عرض على الشيخ رحمه الله الانتقال للرياض ؟

ج: عرض عليه رحمه الله الانتقال من عنيزة عدة مرات فقد عرض عليه الانتقال إلى المدينة المنورة وإلى مكة المكرمة وإلى الرياض كما عين رحمه الله قاضياً في الإحساء ولكن رحمه الله كان يرى بأن بقاءه في عنيزة فيه مصلحة أكبر ولذلك رفض جميع هذه العروض .


..*..*..*..*..

س: حين زيارة الملك فيصل والملك خالد والملك فهد رحمهم الله وغيرهم من الأمراء ماذا كان الشيخ رحمه الله يقدم لهم ؟

ج: زار الشيخ رحمه الله في منزله الطيني بعنيزة كل من الملك سعود والملك خالد والملك فهد رحمهم الله جميعاً وكانوا غفر الله لهم يعجبون من بساطة مسكنه وورعه وزهده في هذه الدنيا .


..*..*..*..*..

س: هل اقترح أحد على الشيخ رحمه الله تركيب جهاز للصدى في مسجده وهل ركب الجهاز في المسجد ؟

ج: كان الشيخ رحمه الله لا يرى ذلك .


..*..*..*..*..

س: هل كان الشيخ رحمه الله متزوج من غيرك ؟ وكم زوجة كان متزوجاً ؟

ج: لا لم يكن الشيخ رحمه الله متزوجاً من غيري فقد تزوج الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى زوجتين توفيت عنه الأولى ثم تزوج من الثانية ولكن لم يرد الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يدوم ذلك الزواج .


..*..*..*..*..

س: نريد منك نصيحة للرجال من لديهم أكثر من زوجة ؟

ج: العدل .. العدل .. العدل .


..*..*..*..*..

س: لو طلبت من الوالد رحمه الله أن ينصحني فبماذا تتوقعين أن يوجه نصحه لي كفتاة ؟

ج: ينصحك كما ينصح بناته وجميع بنات المسلمين بتقوى الله عز وجل في السر والعلن وطاعة وبر الوالدين وصلة الرحم وحفظ الزوج واتقاء الله سبحانه وتعالى في تربية الأبناء تربية إسلامية صحيحة مبنية على اللين والرفق .

..*..*..*..*..

س: كيف تلقى الشيخ رحمه الله خبر إصابته بالمرض وكيف أخبركم بذلك ؟

ج: تلقى رحمه الله خبر إصابته بالمرض بالصبر والاحتساب حتى أنه رحمه الله حمل هم تلقينا نحن للخبر وقد ذكر لي أحد أبنائي بعد ذلك بأن الوالد رحمه الله طلب منهم عدم ذكر شيء لوالدتكم وأخواتكم واتركوا ذلك لي ، وقد قام رحمه الله بنقل الخبر لنا بالتدريج نسأل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويسكنه فسيح جناته .


..*..*..*..*..

س: هل كان الشيخ رحمه الله يحدثكم عن المجاهدين في الشيشان وغيرها خصوصاً أنه بلغنا أنه كان حريصاً على أخبارهم بل وإفتائهم ؟

ج: كان يحرص رحمه الله على متابعة أحوال المسلمين في كل مكان في فلسطين وفي الجزائر وأفغانستان والشيشان .


..*..*..*..*..

س: يا ليت تعطينا كم موقف مر فيها الشيخ رحمه الله أثناء الدعوة ؟

ج: المواقف كثيرة وقد أوردها الكثير من الذين كتبوا عن الشيخ رحمه الله بعد وفاته.


..*..*..*..*..

س: علمنا أن الشيخ رحمه الله في مرضه كان يرفض أن يطلق على المرض بالخبيث وكان يسميه الخطير.. هلا حدثتنا عن هذه النقطة وعن صور صبره رحمه الله ؟

ج: لم يكن ذلك بعد مرضه فقط بل كان هذا رأيه رحمه الله من قبل ذلك وكأنه رحمه الله يكره كلمة خبيث، أما صور صبره رحمه الله فقد تجلت أثناء مرضه فقد كنت أعلم أنه يعاني من ألم شديد وقد كان الألم يوقظه من نومه عدة مرات في الليل ولكنه عندما يسأل عن الألم كان يرد بوجود ألم ولكنه يضيف بأنني أقول ذلك من باب الإخبار وليس من باب الشكوى لأنه رحمه الله يعرف جزاء الصابرين .


..*..*..*..*..

س: ممَن يزوج بناته رحمه الله بمعنى كيف كانت سياسته في تزويج بناته ؟

ج: كان يطبق رحمه الله في اختيار أزواج بناته الحديث الشريف " إذا جاءكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه " .


..*..*..*..*..

س: هل كان الشيخ رحمه الله يتصرف لمواجهة أخطاء أبناءه أو بناته بالحزم والمنع أم اللين والترك والتوجيه ؟

ج: كان تصرف الشيخ رحمه الله في توجيه وتقويم سلوك أبناءه يكون بحسب نوع الخطأ ففي بعض الأحيان تجده رحمه الله حازماًَ في منعه شديداً في توجيهه وفي أحيان أخرى تجده أقل حزماً وإنما يقوم بالتوجيه وبذل النصيحة وللإبن الاختيار وعموماًَ هو رحمه الله في حالة منعه شيئاً فإنه لا يقتصر على ذلك وإنما يبحث عن بديل يعوض به إبنه أو ابنته حتى لا يكون بنفسه شيء.


..*..*..*..*..

س: كيف كان الشيخ رحمه الله يتداوى من مرضه ؟ وأرجو أن تذكري لنا شيء من مظاهر صبره رحمه الله ؟

ج: كان رحمه الله طوال حياته وعندما يعاني من أي عارض صحي يبادر في طلب الاستشارة الطبية ويتلقى العلاج مع أنه رحمه الله كان أشد الناس محافظة فيما يتعلق بالبرنامج الغذائي إضافة إلى أنه رحمه الله كان يمشي إلى مسجده سيراً على الأقدام خمس مرات في اليوم والليلة وكان يرى بأن المحافظة على صحة البدن أمانة وأن الإنسان لا يجوز له أن يهمل في ذلك، إضافة إلى ذلك كان رحمه الله يرقي نفسه وأهل بيته وأحفاده في حالة مرضهم كما أنه رحمه الله تلقى الرقية من مشائخ فضلاء في مرضه الأخير وكان يرتاح لذلك .


..*..*..*..*..

س: في حياة كل منا أياماً صعبة فهلا ذكرت لنا شيئاً من هذه المواقف ؟

ج: لم تمر علينا أياماً صعبة مثل أيام مرضه رحمه الله الأخير فقد كنا في حالة لا يعلمها إلا الله رغم أنه رحمه الله كان يصبرنا وكان همه ألا يرى أثر ذلك على وجوهنا أو نفسياتنا .


..*..*..*..*..

س: ما هو أكثر شيء افتقدتيه بعد وفاته رحمه الله ؟

ج: كان فقداً هائلاً ومصيبة عظيمة ليس لنا فقط كأسرة قريبة من الشيخ رحمه الله ولكن لمسنا ذلك في كل بيت مسلم كان رحمه الله فقداً للإسلام والمسلمين حيث افتقده الجميع كأب ومعلم وموجه، وعزاؤنا أنه رحمه الله ترك إرثاً علمياً هائلاً كما إن إنشاء هذه المؤسسة الخيرية التي تحمل اسمه رحمه الله وتتعهد بحفظ ونشر إرثه العلمي ومواصلة أعماله في أوجه البر المختلفة الذي نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يكون فيها رفعة في درجاته إنه سميع مجيب .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%D4%ED%CE

----------


## السلمي

لقاء ممتع و رائع و مؤثر 
جزاك الله خيراً
و بارك فيك

----------


## أبوصلاح السادس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياحبذا تذكر المصدر أخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## صالح بن محمد العمودي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته الأخت الكريمة الأمل الراحل ، والأخوان الفاضلان السلمي وأبو صلاح السادس ، معذرة لتكرار الموضوع 
http://www.talebal3elm.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9953وتحية للجميع ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## أبو عمر محمد بن إسماعيل

رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو زيد المدني

جزاك ربي خيراً ، ورحم الله الشيخ محمد .

----------


## أم نور الهدى

رحم الله شيخنا رحمة واسعه و أسكنه الفردوس الأعلى، آمين آمين ..
بارك الله فيك على النقل ..

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

رحم الله الشيخ ابن عثيمين وسائر من لحق بربه من علمائنا ومشائخنا رحمة واسعة وألحقنا بهم على الاسلام والسنة آمين.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

عن اذنكم ساقوم بنشره في منتديات اخرى للتعرف على تلك الدرر والفوائد.

----------


## عمرو بن هيمان

حمل كتب فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين المصورة pdf


http://majles.alukah.net/t112133/

----------


## طويلب مغربي

كما قالت زوجته فقد كان رحمه الله شديد الإهتمام بقضايا المسلمين، و عندما كان المجاهدون في الشيشان يستشرون مع العلماء كأمثاله لم تكن المخالفات آنذاك كما هي الآن في بعض البلدان حيث زاد النفور بين كثير ممن يدافع عن أرض المسلمين و بين عامة العلماء و الله أعلم.

----------

